

Ask HN: Developing/selling Wordpress plugins - mofeeta

I&#x27;m thinking about getting into Wordpress development: specifically to develop a plugin (not themes, per se, since I&#x27;m more of a backend dev) that I could sell online. Anyone have experience in the Wordpress development arena? Pointers? Gotchas to avoid? Things to consider?
======
jlis
First thing that comes in mind for me: how do you make sure no one publishes
your code (since its plain PHP) on the web?

